# Advice on surgery!!



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

So instead of reading back through my other threads i will just briefly explain whats happened so far.. So the other week Prince started limping (on and off) on his back right leg, we thought he might of just banged it but it didn't seem to be getting any better so we took him into the vets, the vet gave us some anti-inflammatories and told us to come back in a week if it hadn't stopped. Anyway it didn't stop so we went back to the vets to be told he has grade 2 LP on his right leg and grade 1 LP on his left back leg. She wanted to do x-rays as she was considering the surgery path so we got him in a couple of days later to have them, the x-rays shown that his knee caps were rough from all the slipping, his hips weren't great and the bottom of his legs (the bone) aren't straight like they should be which was contributing to the LP. She suggested getting the x-rays sent off specialist for his advice and she would give us a call back later in the week.. She called today to tell us the specialist thinks surgery is the best option for him  Because his whole bottom of his structure is poor, surgery is a lot more complicated. Anyway so we are meeting up with the specialist to find out all the information including the pros and cons of the surgery, we don't have to decide there and then if to get it done but it will just help us with the decision. A lot of people on here say it's possible to manage it but knowing that a specialist has said the best thing is surgery i'm really torn. 

Anyway the question i'm asking is has anybody's chi's had this surgery, if so can anybody give me any advice on what to expect? Like pre-op, post-op, just anything relevant really.

Thank you, I feel so sad for my poor baby Prince right now


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I will follow this thread for sure, hope someone with experience will give advice <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hope somebody does just so torn on to what to do


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Go with your gut!! If you don't feel right about it, don't do it. Time will lead you to the right decision. Just cause a vet or specialist think they know what's best, doesn't mean they're always right.

Just for your info: More than half the chis on here including mine have luxating patellas.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

He has LP but it's a lot worse then just LP as his hips aren't great and the bone in his legs are not straight, making it a lot worse then LP (this is what the vet said) This is why i'm so torn, quite a lot of people on here say they just manage it, but with my little Prince it's not just his knees  I was planning on managing it until the x rays came back and shown a lot more then we thought. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy has almost the same diagnosis...she is 5 and is still not having any trouble...she takes glucosamine/chondrition supplements...walks up 45 degree hills to keep her muscles built up.......
this is a paragraph from her specialist following this radiologist report done when she was 1 yr old :

If under 5 years of age, low grade luxating patellas, signs of lameness - surgery, if no lameness, don't cut. If high grade luxating patellas (out all the time), I recommend surgery. If over 5, regardless of grade, if they are not showing signs of lameness, I would hesitate to go to surgery. The risk of course, without surgery is progressing arthritis and increased risk of cruciate ligament rupture. 

If surgery IS performed, it should be done correctly. There are many different procedures described, but you should know that most non-board certified surgeons perform only techniques on the soft tissues, without altering the bone. Almost 100% of the time these techniques fail unless combined with surgery on the bone itself. If you elect surgery, it should be done by a board certified veterinary surgeon.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Does Izzy have bad hips and (un-straight) legs too? Prince limps every now and then when he walks, i've just taken him on a little walk now and noticed that when he walks his back legs seem to be circling outwards while he's walking if that makes sense, so hard to explain lol.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

So much great info here, I love this forum <3 I think Woodard and Nabi said it well 

JenniferChi: My Baby has that too, when he walks downhill, the legs go out...like you describe it..


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I have only just noticed that now, but i'm not sure if i'm only noticing it now because i'm actually looking at how he's walking. (I don't know if he's done it in the past) 
Will definitely have to mention it to the specialist  He was only walking down a straight path, no hills or anything.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I made a post in 2011 when Chico had his LP surgery... there are prices, Xray pictures, and surgery pictures within the post if you read it in its entirety... chico has actually had surgery on both back legs but this one was the first one done... he also has a bad hip on the left side and is discussed in the post.......hope this helps you little....



*CHICO's SURGERY JOURNEY*








.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

If Prince goes through with the surgery he will be having both legs done at once. 
Thank you so much for replying to this thread.. just what i needed. I got quite emotional reading the whole of that thread knowing how much pain Chico went through and knowing Prince may have to go through all this too  So glad Chico had quite a speedy recovery knowing he wanted to play fetch within the first few days, I hope my lil man will be ok  I am going to be a teary wreck if i put him through this! You've done your boy good and hopefully no more pain for him anymore! Good luck with Chico in the future and thank you for sharing your experience with everyone.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My mom's Chi Rocky has LP grade 2 in both legs and also is bow legged (his back legs aren't straight, but curved). He also has stiff hips. Our vet recommended waiting and watching because he doesn't really have any symptoms, other than limping once in a while. The vet said surgery is a last resort and with grade 2 he didn't feel it was an urgent situation. He is on something similar to this product (I don't know the exact name brand, though): GNC Ultra Mega Hip & Joint Health for Adult Dogs - Sale - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

JenniferChi said:


> Does Izzy have bad hips and (un-straight) legs too? Prince limps every now and then when he walks, i've just taken him on a little walk now and noticed that when he walks his back legs seem to be circling outwards while he's walking if that makes sense, so hard to explain lol.


Izzy is so bowlegged you could push a bowling ball thru her back legs ( albeit a small bowling ball ) but that is why she is a risk for cruciate ligament rupture... So far Izzy never " skips " or limps thankfully ....the best thing I could suggest for you is to see a specialist for assessment...reg DVM's cannot do the surgery that is needed for proper repair....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

JenniferChi said:


> Thank you so much for replying to this thread.. just what i needed.


Glad to know you got some information from the post.... I know the emotions you will be going thru as well as several here know also. If it helps any, these little dogs are tougher than you think.... Chico was up and walking when we got home and trying to play fetch within a day or two.... he was a real 'trooper' as I know your little one will be also....


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is so energetic, I'm so scared he'll get ahead of him self after surgery and end up putting himself in a lot of pain. Chico was so brave with what he went through. I just hope Prince will be the same too


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince has got his appt with the specialist - Monday 21st October


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Just an update, Prince is in the animal hospital and is having surgery on his left leg tomorrow morning


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots of kisses Prince...hope everything goes smooth <3


----------

